# Speciality Certification



## KatHopkins (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm curious as to how much weight a speciality certifcation may carry in finding a job.   Most of the postings I've seen just want 3+ years of experience in a given speciality...


----------



## twizzle (Feb 28, 2010)

*Specialty credentials*

According to a previous post, the more specialty certifications you have, the more you increase the chances of finding work. I'm one of those who think that some people do go over-the top in gaining these certifications..after all, you can't be a specialist in everything.
I still find it ridiculous that these specialties can be gained without a CPC or equivalent. We have someone who started with us quite recently who has a specialty certification but no CPC, and her knowledge of medical terminology and medicine in general is limited. She got the job though because she had a certification, even though the work she does now is not in her specialty field.
The bottom line is that you will do your job chances no harm by gaining these certifications but a CPC is the foundation of any job search, particularly if you have experience.


----------

